# Binding of Isaac: Rebirth



## Claribelle (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who's super excited to finally be able to play that game! Anyone else? I'm still discovering the game, only played about an hour of it, beaten mom so I guess I'll see more items soon! So far I do love the charm and the flush item, but there's just SO MUCH stuff. I didn't even combine items yet.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

As far as Binding of Isaac, I was gonna give it a try, but then this remake was announced and I decided to wait for that. Now I'm waiting for the Steam Winter Sale price drop. I'm in no hurry to play it, honestly.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah I understand, the original is still fun though, but it'd be hard to go back to it since it seems so limited now, this new game is much smoother, hopefully it will go on a sale that's actually worth buying it, even if I'd still recommend buying it if you're into that kind of games cause it's honestly soooo addicting.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 7, 2014)

My husband got it, and is actually playing it beside me right now, and he seems pretty happy with the purchase. I kinda like that you can hop onto co-op with a controller and have someone extra bumping around with you. 

Manface's Review:
-Agree that it is way smoother.
-Ã¶ladskfjaÃ¶Ã¶k all the shiny new stuff. 
-Fixed some broken item synergies/rebalanced some old items.
-Rebalanced some of the bosses.

Happiness all around. \o/


----------



## Lobar (Nov 7, 2014)

I 100%'d the original, looking forward to really sitting down and playing Rebirth some but it's gonna have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 7, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> My husband got it, and is actually playing it beside me right now, and he seems pretty happy with the purchase. I kinda like that you can hop onto co-op with a controller and have someone extra bumping around with you.


 

Aaa I'm so sad I can't play multiplayer on the PC version :c  apparently the console version is also really nice


----------



## Lobar (Nov 7, 2014)

Claribelle said:


> Aaa I'm so sad I can't play multiplayer on the PC version :c  apparently the console version is also really nice



If we whine to Edmund enough, maybe there'll be a netplay patch in the future.  I'm sure that's everyone's #1 want right now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I 100%'d the original



I haven't managed to finish a single run on it, let alone 100% it

christ roguelikes and I don't mix


----------



## Midnight_Gear (Nov 8, 2014)

10/10, best remake. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 8, 2014)

I never 100%d the original, since I "only" have about 150 hours in the first one and it took me a LONG time to get good at it, but the new one? I'll definitely try to do it.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

In my opinion? One of the best games I've played. Isaac is too much fun and too difficult to pass up. I never will 100% it, but I love the game nevertheless. Whats your favorite character?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 13, 2014)

Edmund made good on his promise to make Rebirth more bullet hell-like.  Mom's Heart and everything past it are full-on SHMUP bosses now.



Claribelle said:


> I never 100%d the original, since I "only" have about 150 hours in the first one and it took me a LONG time to get good at it, but the new one? I'll definitely try to do it.



Steam says I have 170 hours in the original.  It's all about assessing risks and taking the smart ones when they'll potentially pay off big.  If you're not doing things like abusing the shit out of blood donation machines and making devil deals, you're limiting yourself.



MegaMew said:


> In my opinion? One of the best games I've played. Isaac is too much fun and too difficult to pass up. I never will 100% it, but I love the game nevertheless. Whats your favorite character?



Haven't unlocked them all yet, but Azazel is OP as shit.  I guess that's to make up for Cain being nerfed (the Lucky Foot no longer affects pills).


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't get the appeal of The Binding of Isaac. The pace of the game is slow and the freedom to move along with the way it looks makes its Flash origin very obvious. The amount of abilities you have seems to be extremely small and attacks seem stiff. Bosses are also extremely easy. It feels like the original Legend of Zelda but with less content. Its also just as lacking in story as that game.

I will say that it has great music though.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 15, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't get the appeal of The Binding of Isaac. The pace of the game is slow and the freedom to move along with the way it looks makes its Flash origin very obvious. The amount of abilities you have seems to be extremely small and attacks seem stiff. Bosses are also extremely easy. It feels like the original Legend of Zelda but with less content. Its also just as lacking in story as that game.
> 
> I will say that it has great music though.



To each their own I guess.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 15, 2014)

Lobar said:


> If you're not doing things like abusing the shit out of blood donation machines and making devil deals, you're limiting yourself.



Yeah I know! And it took a long time for me to get that lmao, BoIR is still hard but already I beat Satan a couple of times and some challenges and I don't have a lot of playtime due to school



MegaMew said:


> In my opinion? One of the best games I've played. Isaac is too much fun and too difficult to pass up. I never will 100% it, but I love the game nevertheless. Whats your favorite character?



I really like the randomness of Eden, but Judas is also still one of my faves


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 17, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Haven't unlocked them all yet, but Azazel is OP as shit.  I guess that's to make up for Cain being nerfed (the Lucky Foot no longer affects pills).


Azael is god. I once got a item that put his brimstone within a controlled circle, in which i could move around the screen and it never stopped hitting a target within. It was single-handedly the best run ever, ended up with 7 regular hearts and beat satan. Good times, man. Good times.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 17, 2014)

MegaMew said:


> Azael is god. I once got a item that put his brimstone within a controlled circle, in which i could move around the screen and it never stopped hitting a target within. It was single-handedly the best run ever, ended up with 7 regular hearts and beat satan. Good times, man. Good times.



Ludovico Technique supposedly has a ton of really powerful synergies.  I've yet to have it pop up in any of my runs yet though. :c


----------



## Demensa (Nov 17, 2014)

I got 100% on the original with around 155 hours in the original, so I've been looking forward to this for a long time!  I think pretty much everything is improved to varying degrees; visuals, glitches and weird coding in the original, sounds, variety of enemies, rooms, items... the list just goes on.  It really feels like Edmund finally got to design the game how it was meant to be, without the limitations of flash (see: more bullet hell elements in the mom's heart fight, which is now awesome compared to the original, where flash just couldn't handle all of the tears on screen effectively.)
And the new characters! Man, Azazel and Eden are just the coolest! Achh, I could rave about this game indefinitely I think.



Battlechili1 said:


> The amount of abilities you have seems to be extremely small and attacks seem stiff.



Maybe I'm misconstruing what you mean by abilities, but I feel like the main appeal of Isaac is that there are _so many_ tear effects and power ups!  Still, it's easy to see why the game isn't for everyone.



Lobar said:


> Ludovico Technique supposedly has a ton of really powerful synergies. I've yet to have it pop up in any of my runs yet though. :c



I haven't gotten Ludovico technique either, after 30 hours.  I'm looking forward to it though.
There's so many crazy synergies in rebirth, it's ridiculous.  One of my favourite parts about it.  Lump of coal + tiny planet (another great one for synergies) is awesome if you have decent tears.
Also, has anyone gotten any really bad synergies?  I accidentally got the item that makes your tears come back to you (broken mirror? I'm not sure.  I'm trying not to use the wiki for a while at least.) with Dr. Fetus.  It was a tragedy.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 17, 2014)

So far the worst one I got was brimstone and antigravity, it just feels so weird even if it looks cool :c
one of the best i got was polyphemus and proptosis, tears were basically bigger than my entire body, it was amazing.

And Ludovico technique is really tricky, if it doesn't synergize with suff you have, it's pretty shitty :V


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 17, 2014)

Ludovico Technique? I haven't heard of this.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 17, 2014)

Inspired by Clockwork Orange







Looks cool, has great potential but sometimes it's just eeeeeh


----------



## Godtier (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh my god thank you so much for this thread, based Claribelle, this is the best game of all time. Edmund soooooo outdid himself. Very excited to learn the quirks and meta-game and waste the 400+ hours on this game that I did on the original!

(I hate ludovico : ( it looked so cool too, but it's so strange to use)


----------



## Lobar (Nov 17, 2014)

I will say, I miss Danny Tartakovsky's music.  Nothing in Rebirth gets the adrenaline pumping like Enmity of the Dark Lord.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 17, 2014)

Godtier said:


> Oh my god thank you so much for this thread, based Claribelle, this is the best game of all time. Edmund soooooo outdid himself. Very excited to learn the quirks and meta-game and waste the 400+ hours on this game that I did on the original!
> 
> (I hate ludovico : ( it looked so cool too, but it's so strange to use)



You are very welcome :3c  It really is one of my favorite too! 

And ludovico isnt TOTALLY hate-able, just wait until you have brimstone and you find it! 

And I like the music in this one too, but maybe not as much as the first one yeah, it definitely doesn't have the same vibe.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 17, 2014)

While I agree this is a amazing game,
The only problem really is the bugs. Its too often that I'll enter a room and Isaac can't move or do anything, and I can't exit the game or anything, forcing me to hard reset my pc when the bug occurs. Its really annoying and hard reseting isnt good for your PC.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow really? That sucks big time, luckily I didn't have a single issue with my own game. First time I heard of crashes like that too.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 18, 2014)

Claribelle said:


> Wow really? That sucks big time, luckily I didn't have a single issue with my own game. First time I heard of crashes like that too.


Yeah. Its pretty well a gamble every run, hoping when I go into a new room Isaac can move.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 18, 2014)

Claribelle said:


> Inspired by Clockwork Orange



Oh wow, I didn't even realize that it was a Clockwork Orange thing!
And it's funny you mention Polyphemus earlier, because I forgot that was even an item! It was so common in the original, but I haven't gotten it once yet, so I'm assuming that it's probably a little rarer.  That or I've just had terrible luck.



Lobar said:


> I will say, I miss Danny Tartakovsky's music.  Nothing in Rebirth gets the adrenaline pumping like Enmity of the Dark Lord.



I believe it's Baranowsky? But yeah, I kind of agree, that I miss his music from the original.  
I do love the music in Rebirth too, though.  I can feel it growing on me already.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2014)

Demensa said:


> I believe it's Baranowsky? But yeah, I kind of agree, that I miss his music from the original.
> I do love the music in Rebirth too, though.  I can feel it growing on me already.



You're right, I got my Dannies mixed up.  Sorry, Danny!

The music in Rebirth isn't bad at all, the ambient metal thing works well for it, but it's a tough change to get used to after spending X hours with Danny's excellent and more vibrant tracks.  I wish they'd worked with him to remix the old music instead.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 18, 2014)

Claribelle said:


> And ludovico isnt TOTALLY hate-able, just wait until you have brimstone and you find it!
> 
> And I like the music in this one too, but maybe not as much as the first one yeah, it definitely doesn't have the same vibe.



Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if you used a controller, but it's kind of garbage on a keyboard. I've only ever gotten Ludo while my tears were pretty unimpressive, so that gives me hope! Oooooh...IPECAC+ludo.....

Eh, I'm not so thrilled with the music. DannyB hit the nail on the head and these new people haven't really produced tracks that stick with you. I'm thinking My Innermost Apocalypse, Tomes (beautiful, beautiful Tomes), Enmity of the Dark Lord. He knew how to get the mood across without being hammy or heavyhanded, if that makes sense.

But yeah. Objectively, they're alright. 

MFW people are still bitching about the pixel style though



Lobar said:


> The music in Rebirth isn't bad at all, the ambient  metal thing works well for it, but it's a tough change to get used to  after spending X hours with Danny's excellent and more vibrant tracks.  I  wish they'd worked with him to remix the old music instead.



If my memory serves correct, Danny and Edmund had something of an altercation and didn't want to work with each other at much, if at all. Which is a crying shame, really, but oh well. Rebirth is a new game - things change.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 19, 2014)

Godtier said:


> MFW people are still bitching about the pixel style though



Are there really people hating on the pixel art in Rebirth?  It took me like 1 run to get used to it, and now it just feels natural.
The style when it was first being developed wasn't great, but the finished product is amazing.

Just as a side note, Dark Bum is a fantastic item.  It makes blue baby runs _way_ easier and is fairly common in my experience at least.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2014)

I played with the HQ2x filter for a while (or at least it looks like HQ2x to me), then decided it looked pretty meh, turned it off, and haven't looked back.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 19, 2014)

I curious Claribelle, if you have completed a run. Is it easier or harder then the first one?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I curious Claribelle, if you have completed a run. Is it easier or harder then the first one?



It's tough to assess because a big part of Isaac's replay value is how the game gets longer and harder the more you beat it (wow that's worded badly).  I remember Wrath of the Lamb was pretty brutal from a cold start and I think that's improved somewhat.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a hard time seriously judging the change in difficulty, based on what Lobar said, though my gut feeling is that the difficulty is about the same or maybe a little bit easier.
Then again, I haven't played Wrath of the Lamb since last year.

I feel like I'm winning runs way more frequently, but that may be due to being more experienced with the game.  Also, there's hard mode... which I haven't played too much of yet.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmm well, the difficulty is pretty much the same I guess? Maybe a bit easier since some synergies are so powerful if you get them. But bosses fight, like the big ones, are actually harder I think. They're faster and some really have a LOT of stuff on screen. But yeah theres hard mode. And theres a trinket that makes the game harder too, challenge up. I think it makes you take more damage and maybe deal less but I'm really not sure


----------



## Godtier (Nov 19, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Just as a side note, Dark Bum is a fantastic item.  It makes blue baby runs _way_ easier and is fairly common in my experience at least.



Based Dark Bum, too bad all the bitching on the reddit got it nerfed.


On the difficulty, I would say it's a little easier. The synergies of the new items and the difficulty being more balanced  combined with the fact that drops seem to be way more common makes it  much more forgiving. The challenge runs are actually challenging, so that's nice. I don't know, WoTL wasn't exactly brutal if you were already playing vanilla BOI. The only think I could think that makes this game harder would be the bullet hell aspects the bosses have. I hate bullet hell. So much. Not pleased about it.

I could stand to see Dingle move to a Caves boss, though. It's like the basement Headless Horseman of Rebirth for me.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 19, 2014)

Godtier said:


> Based Dark Bum, too bad all the bitching on the reddit got it nerfed.



Really? Man... what got aspect of it got nerfed?  
I've been staying away from the BOI subreddit for now, so I don't accidentally spoil anything for myself.



Godtier said:


> I could stand to see Dingle move to a Caves boss, though. It's like the basement Headless Horseman of Rebirth for me.



That sounds like a good idea to me.
I'm not too fond of Dingle, or Gurglings for that matter.  Especially on Basement 1 when your stats are still lame.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Really? Man... what got aspect of it got nerfed?
> I've been staying away from the BOI subreddit for now, so I don't accidentally spoil anything for myself.



It now has a 1.5:1 hearts to soul hearts conversion rate instead of 1:1.  And honestly, 1:1 was pretty broken.  It'd still be a good item at 2:1.

edit: I'll agree with sending Dingle and Gurglings to the Caves too.  If I get a shitty item in Basement I both of those have a good chance at killing me.  But then maybe I just haven't learned their patterns well enough yet.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 21, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Really? Man... what got aspect of it got nerfed?
> I've been staying away from the BOI subreddit for now, so I don't accidentally spoil anything for myself.



Yeah, I've already spoiled a bunch of junk. But some of it is stuff I would have never figured out so I'm not too mad.



Demensa said:


> That sounds like a good idea to me.
> I'm not too fond of Dingle, or Gurglings for that matter.  Especially on Basement 1 when your stats are still lame.





Lobar said:


> I'll agree with sending Dingle and Gurglings to the Caves too.  If I get a shitty item in Basement I both of those have a good chance at killing me.  But then maybe I just haven't learned their patterns well enough yet.



As for Dingle and the Gurglings, there's only so much that can be done with them in terms of pattern-predicting before they...charge. And bounce. And RNJesus frowns upon your run. Edmund plz nerf


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

Godtier said:


> Yeah, I've already spoiled a bunch of junk. But some of it is stuff I would have never figured out so I'm not too mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dingle makes a XI face right before he does the charge. He does 3 charges in a row. Its not that bad once you internalize his animation's tell. Gurglings.... I still have trouble with~ lol.

So far my only real complaint about the game (besides how jarring the difference in graphics are) is just the change to Mom's voice. I don't like the higher pitch she has now. It doesn't sound nearly as scary and intimidating as the first game.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 21, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dingle makes a XI face right before he does the charge. He does 3 charges in a row. Its not that bad once you internalize his animation's tell. Gurglings.... I still have trouble with~ lol.
> 
> So far my only real complaint about the game (besides how jarring the difference in graphics are) is just the change to Mom's voice. I don't like the higher pitch she has now. It doesn't sound nearly as scary and intimidating as the first game.



Yes, it's easy to tell _when_ Dingle charges, it's just harder to predict how he's going to bounce off of things like the slippery fucker he is and ruin your life. I've found dodging perpendicularly IMMEDIATELY helps this...for the most part.

I agree on the Mom's voice thing. She sounds less intimidating for sure...but I like it on the grounds that she sounds like an actual mom. That's terrifying in its own right - this doesn't sound like some demonized caricature of an angry Christan mom trying to kill her son, it just sounds normal. 

But maybe I'm putting too much thought into it.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

I find with dingle I usually end up dodging in a triangle motion and it works pretty well. Dodge 60 degrees, 60 degrees, 60 degrees â–½. It avoids him bouncing off things at the end of the charge most of the time if you're moving diagonally away from him.

The voice just doesn't sound as.... fat. Before, it was like a giant angry heifer was coming to murder you and it fit with the visuals. Now though.... not so much.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 22, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dingle makes a XI face right before he does the charge. He does 3 charges in a row. Its not that bad once you internalize his animation's tell. Gurglings.... I still have trouble with~ lol.
> 
> So far my only real complaint about the game (besides how jarring the difference in graphics are) is just the change to Mom's voice. I don't like the higher pitch she has now. It doesn't sound nearly as scary and intimidating as the first game.



Yeah, Dingle isn't too much trouble as long as you have speed.  That triangle strat actually works fairly well too.
My friend had the same complaint about mom's voice, though I didn't notice it overmuch.  I think the babies/angels' shrieks are a little less menacing too.

And has anyone managed to beat the Suicide King challenge yet?  I tried it once today and wow... It's hilarious, but oh so terrible.  I'll probably come back to it later when I'm getting the last few items for platinum god.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2014)

Claribelle said:


> And ludovico isnt TOTALLY hate-able, just wait until you have brimstone and you find it!



I watched Vinny on Vinesauce stream the game, he got ludo on floor 1 and brimstone after the second boss. He also picked up a lump of coal on the way. 
It was insane. The moment he got brimstone he had already won that run. He just breezed through every room and Satan's forms died within seconds. 
Ludo plus brimstone plus coal actually makes the ring go nuts. It gets bigger when it gets further away from you.


----------



## Gronix (Nov 22, 2014)

Brimstone+Tammy's head anyone?

I got that on my first Azazel run, that was insane


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2014)

I just completely ruined my run! D: I'm new to the game and I had no idea what the soul converter does .__. I turned myself into a glass canon and got crushed by mom's heel :c


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Claribelle said:


> And ludovico isnt TOTALLY hate-able, just wait until you have brimstone and you find it!



Just watched a Northernlion run where he got ludovico, magnet tears, and shielded tears and holy hell! That combination is so insanely overpowered. I am definitely a believer in the use of ludovico now.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 22, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Just watched a Northernlion run where he got ludovico, magnet tears, and shielded tears and holy hell! That combination is so insanely overpowered. I am definitely a believer in the use of ludovico now.



And not even a month after release Northernlion has 73 Rebirth videos...  Man, I enjoy his stuff from time to time, but I can't keep up with _this._â€‹


----------



## Lobar (Nov 22, 2014)

Tiny Planet and Rubber Cement have a really weird interaction.  I don't understand what my tear pattern is at all anymore.

Fucks up those damned wall-spiders something fierce, though.


edit: Headless Horseman should be banned from the Basement.  Especially when you're playing Judas.  Fucking hell.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 23, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Tiny Planet and Rubber Cement have a really weird interaction.  I don't understand what my tear pattern is at all anymore.
> 
> Fucks up those damned wall-spiders something fierce, though.



I had this the other day too.  Confusing as hell and I don't think I'll be picking that combo up again.  
Didn't help that I had chocolate milk as well.

The tears just kind of hang around where they hit the wall until you move away from the edge.  But yeah, at least the wall spiders get wrecked.

I've been doing all of the challenges recently and came across yet another great tammy's head synergy (Slow Roll challenge, so you start with polyphemus, cupid's arrow and my reflection.  Plus I got some damage ups).  
Insta-killed mom. 






Some of the later challenges are mainly to highlight some sweet synergies, so check them out!


----------



## Godtier (Nov 23, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Tiny Planet and Rubber Cement have a really weird interaction.  I don't understand what my tear pattern is at all anymore.
> 
> Fucks up those damned wall-spiders something fierce, though.
> 
> ...


I've gotten that before - anything with tiny planet is suffering. My Reflection with Tiny Planet is strange and uncomfortable too.

I'm upset that he's still a Basement boss. Like, why.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 23, 2014)

That moment when you have to pick between two great activatables. :\

So, Head of Krampus or Doctor's Remote?  I got Pyro already so the Remote is only useful for its offensive capabilities, which are still pretty potent.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 23, 2014)

Lobar said:


> That moment when you have to pick between two great activatables. :\
> 
> So, Head of Krampus or Doctor's Remote?  I got Pyro already so the Remote is only useful for its offensive capabilities, which are still pretty potent.



I would definitely keep Head of Krampus, but that's my own personal preference. Especially since you have Pyro I wouldn't keep Doctor's Remote as your spacebar.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 23, 2014)

Godtier said:


> I would definitely keep Head of Krampus, but that's my own personal preference. Especially since you have Pyro I wouldn't keep Doctor's Remote as your spacebar.



Yeah, I kept the Head, and I'm glad I did.  I didn't realize the damage output on that thing was quite as ridiculously high as it is.  Ended up finishing Sheol.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 24, 2014)

Hm, how much has everyone donated to their shop so far? I'm at 200 and the rewards have seemed to plateau.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 24, 2014)

Godtier said:


> Hm, how much has everyone donated to their shop so far? I'm at 200 and the rewards have seemed to plateau.



I'm at 250 so far.  I don't think there's many more upgrades after after 200 or so, but that's just based on what a friend told me.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 26, 2014)

Demensa said:


> I'm at 250 so far.  I don't think there's many  more upgrades after after 200 or so, but that's just based on what a  friend told me.



That's depressing. I would assume there would be a reward for 999 though?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 27, 2014)

I've heard it takes progressively more donated to keep unlocking upgrades, but that it there are rewards all the way up to 999.

In other news, getting Soy Milk on the first floor and Libra on the second makes for a hell of a great start.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 28, 2014)

On an Azazel run I got infestation 2 and became Guppy, amongst many other things. Absolutely tore through everything with just spiders and flies alone - the game actually started lagging occasionally due to the sheer amount of bugs I had on screen so I consider that a personal victory.

EDIT: Made the sour discovery that you can't fudge with Dead Cat to get 8 additional boss items...that sucks.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 6, 2014)

Man, this is so frustrating! I have yet to have a good run with neat items :T Just now I was fighting mum with pitiful damage and ludo...


----------



## Demensa (Dec 7, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Man, this is so frustrating! I have yet to have a good run with neat items :T Just now I was fighting mum with pitiful damage and ludo...



It'll happen soon! Trust me.
Occasionally the game will just throw terrible luck at you.  For example, my friend who has hundreds of hours in the original somehow got on a 20+ lose streak recently. 
Usually it isn't quite so bad though :/

In other news, I managed to beat some of the harder challenges, (Suicide King, Beans!, Cat Got Your Tongue).  One of them I think was won with the help of a dice room.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 7, 2014)

Haha, I sure hope so^^
Picking up ludo was my own fault though. I was hoping that I would find something else to form a cool cynergy with it but it never happened... Instead I got a spooky buddy which is completely useless with ludo as it shoots in the direction I make the tear fly to and not directly at the enemy >__>


----------



## Funeral (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh awesome, an Isaac thread!  I was quite the fan of the first one when it released and I had waited on Rebirth for like half a year before it was finally bestowed upon us.
Initially, I only took advantage of the PS+ offers for Cross Play/Cross Save for Vita/PS4 since I could play Rebirth on my vita anytime anywhere then play with the same saves on my PS4.
Then I decided I needed the best version so I finally picked it up on Steam and I haven't regretted it since.
I'm not a completionist and don't know the items/combos by name yet, but I'm getting there!


----------



## Demensa (Dec 14, 2014)

I had the best end to a run a few days ago:

- Gnawed Leaf
- Ludovico Technique
- Homing Tears (with Ludovico technique it doesn't work great, but good enough to track slow moving enemies)

So I was able to finish off the Lamb just by sitting and doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 14, 2014)

I did it! I've beaten Mom for the first time :'D I did have a pretty shitty run with only a few health upgrades and only a few upgrades to my tears, but then I got Brimstone :3


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2014)

I beat Mega Satan and I kinda thought I'd unlock something cool for doing it, but nope.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 15, 2014)

Tao said:


> I beat Mega Satan and I kinda thought I'd unlock something cool for doing it, but nope.



It unlocks an ending though, right?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2014)

Alright! I did have a lot more good luck during the last few days^^ I've beaten Mom's Heart three times already and I have unlocked most of the characters (I think).
Most emberassing moment so far? I beat Mom's heart with ease (Brimstone and all that good stuff) and the devil room with the trap door to Sheol opened. I went in... and went back out because I forgot to grab a heart that Mom dropped! And naturally that meant the devil room closed again :'D So far that was the only time that happened... Oh well, at least I unlocked an ending


----------



## Funeral (Dec 21, 2014)

A few days ago, I was playing Rebirth and on my 2nd or 3rd Mom's Heart run (aka, you can't progress further after you kill mum's heart 11 times), and I used The World tarot card which took me to the Devil room (I don't remember if I defeated Mom's Heart this run or not) and the Sheol trapdoor was open, like CaptainCool just mentioned.

So I jumped down, got all the way to Satan, got him to a PIXEL of health left, and then I died.
I was so upset with myself.

Plus I found some kind of item that randomized nearly all the items I had on.  Does anybody know what that item is called?  It was pretty cool moving from power fear tears w/ baby brimstone to using a powerful and poisonshot green multi bounce blast.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

Reading this thread is like reading total gibberish when you don't know what's being talked about lol.

I just started playing the other day. It's really good! But somehow frustrating. Not because of difficulty or anything, just something about the controls that I don't like. I dunno.

I like using Eve for now because of that sweet curse.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably the most stupidly lucky run I have ever seen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...359240&v=P5Nir7S2gB4&x-yt-ts=1421782837#t=396


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 24, 2015)

Dube, this weekend I've been a golden god of BoI: Rebirth. 

I beat Mom's Heart, Satan, and Isaac as ??? in Hard mode. It was awesome.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 24, 2015)

Welp... I'm on a -200 streak thanks to "The Lost".
Take one hit and you're dead.

The road to platinum god is a difficult one.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 26, 2015)

I got burned out quick on this; with many many hours on the original, on my account, on two separate friends' accounts...

I was amped for this -- my friend and I spent a week (I on his laptop, him on his PS4 / Vita) just playing the hell out of Rebirth WHILE watching cobaltstreak + richardhammer stream to 100% platinum god, completely, all hardcore style...

I haven't touched it since; ugh, myself, lol.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2015)

So apparently you can become a GOD by using the jera rune and blank card:
[video=youtube;bVk7U9BT-vA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVk7U9BT-vA[/video]
Look at his army of familiars! O_O


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 29, 2015)

Woo hoo. Beat The Lamb on hard. That was a crazy run. 

I had the *Ludovico Technique* and the *Bent Spoon* so I basically sat in a corner while my huge tear killed him on its own. Woo hoo.


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

It is pretty fun I have like 106 hours in it. But it has been a while since I have played it. But I freaking love this game. It is quite rage inducing too.  Also the dlc "Afterbirth" is coming out soon adding even more stuff.


----------

